# Army.ca 2013 Year in Review



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Dec 2013)

Folks,

For the first time ever, I have put together a short "retrospective" on the year past. It's a quick read (only a few bullet points per slide) so I encourage you to give it a quick run-through when you have 5 minutes:

http://prezi.com/zl8ywbavcmnx/
(the fullscreen icon in the lower right makes it easy to read)

I'm happy to answer any questions you might have about the slides, our current status or our future plans. Thanks to all the site supporters, volunteers and helpers that have given us the busiest year yet, I am looking forward to what we can accomplish together in 2014.


Cheers and Have a Happy New Year!
Mike


----------



## Journeyman (31 Dec 2013)

The "Net Profit" line looks like the closing scene of each 2 Broke Girls' episode   ;D

Once again Mike, _very_ many thanks for your ongoing efforts.   :cheers:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Dec 2013)

It's no accident, really. Higher profits equal higher corporate taxes so I try (without wasting) to make things balance as closely as possible. That is, it's better to dump a few extra dollars into server hosting than it is to lose them to tax.


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Dec 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Once again Mike, _very_ many thanks for your ongoing efforts.   :cheers:




 :ditto:

What he said, Mike ... we are all grateful to you (and your saintly wife) for this great service.


----------



## vivelespatates (31 Dec 2013)

Good job, Thx.!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Dec 2013)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> For the first time ever, I have put together a short "retrospective" on the year past. It's a quick read (only a few bullet points per slide) so I encourage you to give it a quick run-through when you have 5 minutes:
> 
> ...





			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> The "Net Profit" line looks like the closing scene of each 2 Broke Girls' episode   ;D
> 
> Once again Mike, _very_ many thanks for your ongoing efforts.   :cheers:


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Dec 2013)

Mike, thanks for a fifth of a century supporting the Canadian military community on-line!  That's an incredible accomplishment.

Best regards
G2G


----------



## kratz (31 Dec 2013)

Mike,

I have to add my voice, to thank you and the volunteer DS. 

Your efforts have made the site an online CAF reference point,
prospective, current and historical.

Thank you.


----------



## s2184 (31 Dec 2013)

Thank you for your review, stats & info. 
Wow, Army.Ca is 20 yrs old now?  :nod:
Keep growing!


----------



## Flavus101 (1 Jan 2014)

A huge thank-you to Mike as well as the rest of the community!  :nod:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jan 2014)

So far, I have seen true thanks from three respondents.

They are Subscribers.

If you like being here, being included in the threads, having your opinion heard and being taken seriously...............

perhaps you should become a subscriber.

Mentors that don't subscribe, don't seem to believe in their status.

But I've been wrong before.

At least once.................................................

but I think it was a mistake.


----------



## ballz (1 Jan 2014)

Thanks Mike, I have been a member of the site for over 5 years (before I joined) and it provided me with a great resource before training, during training, and now that I am through the training system it has served me well on a regular basis for various tasks.

I never realized before the slideshow just how massive of a project this is. 10,000 new users in one year, and 80,000 posts? Madness. While I know the Mods do more than just keep posts in line, that's almost 220 posts per day. A big kudos to them as well, really can't put a dollar figure on that amount of time volunteered...


----------



## dangerboy (1 Jan 2014)

Thanks Mike for all your hard work, also thanks to the DS for keeping us in line.  I had no idea that the site has been around for 20 years, that is pretty impressive.


----------



## nn1988 (1 Jan 2014)

Thank you Mike.

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (1 Jan 2014)

Keep up the great work!


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jan 2014)

Great work, Mike.  And happy new year to you and yours!  :cheers:


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Jan 2014)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Great work, Mike.  And happy new year to you and yours!  :cheers:



What he said and more. One point, could we have a centrefold next year?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2014)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> What he said and more. One point, could we have a centrefold next year?



Festive Special.........A photo of a Commodore 64.    :christmas happy:


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Jan 2014)

Piling on Mike....

Thanks and thanks again

May the New Year, and your wife, continue to give you the time to provide this site.   :christmas happy:


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Jan 2014)

Thank you, Mike, as this site continues to be an excellent tool for me.  I know I have very limited knowledge on what you're doing behind the scenes to keep it running, but know your efforts are tremendously appreciated.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Jan 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> So far, I have seen true thanks from three respondents.
> 
> They are Subscribers.
> 
> ...



Click the link to subscribe:


Army.ca	Subscriptions


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Jan 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Click the link to subscribe:
> 
> 
> Army.ca	Subscriptions



Not sure if directed towards me, but for the record, I am a subscriber and I encourage others to donate as well.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jan 2014)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Not sure if directed towards me, but for the record, I am a subscriber and I encourage others to donate as well.



Not to anyone in particular. It's just that Mike runs pretty close to the wire and could always use new subscribers.

He does this for us. We just think people might like to return the favour.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Jan 2014)

Well done Mike.


----------



## GAP (1 Jan 2014)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well done Mike.



 :ditto:


----------



## Scott (2 Jan 2014)

Question Mike: shouldn't that "consulting" work actually pay you, or pay for you to pay for beer for me when I am at the Port?

In lieu of an answer on that, because knowing you I already know the answer, I am going to pledge a good donation just as soon as I can hit a proper internet connection.  

Edit: managed to get my PayPal working.

Now that I have donated I can challenge others to do the same. You'll feel good for it!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jan 2014)

Thanks for your generosity Scott, and for all those who have subscribed over the last couple of days. I'm hoping to move away from a reliance on the consulting money for the server, but for now if it helps keep the lights on that's OK. There are lots of folks who give their time and financial support to the site and I don't mind being one of them.


----------



## runormal (2 Jan 2014)

Thanks Mike and everyone else for their hard work. I have been meaning to subscribe for sometime now and am glad I finally have.

Cheers,


----------



## AmmoTech90 (2 Jan 2014)

Mike,

Thanks for the hard work and service provided, thanks to the users and mods whose content and controlling make Army.ca worth visiting.

AT90


----------



## s2184 (6 Jan 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> So far, I have seen true thanks from three respondents.
> 
> They are Subscribers.
> 
> ...



I don't use Paypal, but I will soon subscribe through other methods.


----------

